# V: Tom van 't Leefdaalhof son available ??



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Was snooping around and saw this on another site... know nothing much about him... but the protection work seems pretty intense. With folks talking about getting some bloodlines into the US thought I'd toss this out for folks to look at... 

Grrrr having trouble getting the link to work... sorry...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/545437.html 

e-mail : [email protected] Is in Belgium I believe... website is @ http://www.hondensport-karel-dekkers.be/dax.html but I couldn't get that link to work... sorry


----------

